# Sicherheitslücke an Flughäfen durch ID-Chipkarten



## Newsfeed (15 Januar 2010)

Mitten in der Debatte um sogenannte Körperscanner hat das ARD-Politikmagazin "Kontraste" eine Sicherheitslücke an mehreren deutschen Flughäfen ausgemacht, da diese das (bereits geknackte) Chipkartensystem Legic Prime zur Identifikation von Mitarbeitern einsetzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

